# health before a competition.



## splazzatch (Nov 25, 2005)

I have heard two schools of thought on this and I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on it.

1. Have sex before practice and competition because it increases your energy.

2. Do not have sex before practice or competition because it decreases your stamina and energy.


When I first heard this I ignored it all because I wasn't married...Now that I am married I am curious as to which is better


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2005)

I have always been partial to number 1, but common sense say's wait until after the competition. The girls like going to bed with a winner and if you loose they feel sorry for yea, anyway you can't loose.
On the seious side I heard it weaken your leg strength, so I would wait until after.
Terry


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 25, 2005)

from what i've heard guys shouldn't, as it exhausts him easily, but for a girl, its is benificial as it relaxes them. don't remember the source, i'll see if i can dig it up.


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 25, 2005)

i was wrong, my bad.
http://www.drmirkin.com/fitness/8501.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

Unless the thought of sex is distracting to you--in which case, do it and get it out of your mind--I'm not sure it much matters.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 25, 2005)

If you feel tired after rollin then don't do it prior (or to close to) to something important.  If not, have fun.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 25, 2005)

...cant ... talkk

...rite now... ...
gettin...

ready for..big

... 
.... ... competition

!!


----------



## White Fox (Dec 17, 2005)

splazzatch said:
			
		

> I have heard two schools of thought on this and I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on it.
> 
> 1. Have sex before practice and competition because it increases your energy.
> 
> ...


 
I have a friend who was a boxer and he was told never have sex before a fight. I think it zaps some vital enegry which if you think about it it makes sense. Just think about how you feel before and after an orgasam.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2005)

I believe the train of thought on sex before a competition has to do with diminishing chi, which you want to be strong during a competition.


----------

